
UK phone firms face disruption as Yahoo chat used to share numbers is shut down - rmason
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/10/17/mobile-phone-firms-face-chaos-yahoo-chatroom-used-toshare-numbers/
======
mytailorisrich
Ofcom spends £200 million a year but decided to use a private Yahoo chat group
for a critical industry task... Always be clear about your priorities.

------
rmason
The world's sixth largest economy is disrupted by the closing of Yahoo groups!
I'm sure they will say that it seemed like a good idea at the time.

